# Lion lovers?



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

ok- who loves lions? I plan to one day (my dream) go to South Africa and meet Kevin Richardson (the lion whisperer) and work at his kingdom, meet the Big Cat Diary crew (no longer on BBC), AND LIVE WITH THE LIONS for a couple months.:crazy

I love cheetahs too. Even hyenas are cool. Kevin raises them all and they love him.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

That would be awesome! Any cat, any size, I love them all!:luv
How old are you? I'm 56 so the odds of my doing anything like that get slimmer by the day.:sad: Besides that, I'd never find anyone who would want to petsit all of my kids!:shock:
Are you in, or plan to be in classes for animal health/science? That would probably help. Use the trip as part of the studies or even an internship!8)
Oh, oh, become a vet in a zoo! How cool would that be!!


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> That would be awesome! Any cat, any size, I love them all!:luv
> How old are you? I'm 56 so the odds of my doing anything like that get slimmer by the day.:sad: Besides that, I'd never find anyone who would want to petsit all of my kids!:shock:
> Are you in, or plan to be in classes for animal health/science? That would probably help. Use the trip as part of the studies or even an internship!8)
> Oh, oh, become a vet in a zoo! How cool would that be!!


I'm 41. I'm not at all into biology though. Believe it or not Kevin has NO SPECIAL TRAINING. He used to be a chiropractor. His good friend asked him for help raising a couple lion cubs and voila.. he took over the place, has his own website, youtube, written a book, made a movie and has hundreds of volunteers working for him at his huge "kingdom".

I am fearless with animals and am amazing with cats and dogs. Lions are wild and huge but I just know I would do amazing.:shock:


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I know a vet who is one test/exam away from becoming a zoo vet. I would love to see lions and tigers in the wild and up close. It would be awesome!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I've always loved the big cats too. A few years ago I was in Tanzania and got to see wild lions, cheetahs and even one leopard. It was amazing, they're so beautiful and majestic. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

zuma said:


> I've always loved the big cats too. A few years ago I was in Tanzania and got to see wild lions, cheetahs and even one leopard. It was amazing, they're so beautiful and majestic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


zuma- which reserve did you visit?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I LOVE lions and tigers. In fact, my classroom has always been decorated with lions and tigers....some call it the Lion's Den!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

catlover4ever said:


> zuma- which reserve did you visit?



I was in the Serengeti, Ngorogoro Crater, Lake Manyara and Tarangire. It was one of the most amazing experiences in my life. If you get a chance, go for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I love large cats as well as the small ones xD lions and tigers. I adore panthers. Jaguars and cheetahs. Leopards and even the little linx. I've always wanted a panther or tiger lolz. Large cats are so cool xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ummmmm DUH!!!!!!! i love ALL cats...i've always wanted to hug a lion or tiger  i do LOVE cheetahs!!!! and cougars


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

CatLover, I hope you like this video of a wild cat cub that my neighbour raised like a puppy. They named him Max and the children took him for walks with a harness :-|

He was finally taken away from them a couple of years ago, and as far as I know lives in a wildlife sanctuary.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pilar, What a Beautiful Kit!
Is Max a Jaguar? They are becoming so rare...
Sharon


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh soooo pretty... I want to pet him too >_<

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharon I think he was a Leopardus tigrinus. I saw him again in 2012 and he was the size of a cocker spaniel. Very beautiful, but I still prefer my moggies


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

WaaaAhhhhhhhh video?!?!? What video!?!?! I don't see a video. I wanna see. Throws old blackberry down the hall


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

lol Gizmo try this link: 





Shucks let me try again: 




Nope. Ok, delete the space after http and then copy and paste the link: http ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM5SMwuQxFc


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

It worked !!!  awwwwww soooooo beautiful!!!!! Thanks for posting for me


----------

